# Bed Mat



## Transk53 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi peeps. Got a question for anybody who has used, or is using a bed mat. Basically mine is constructed from foam and is a three piece foldaway. Now question is, how long should they be used for in terms of time and would they actually be any good for a bad back. Any thoughts?


----------

